# Cartoon I made for my future x-wife



## medicRob (Jun 4, 2010)

Appearantly, she doesnt approve of my new use for ambulances.  lol.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## medicRob (Jun 4, 2010)

JPINFV said:


>



Love it!


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## LucidResq (Jun 14, 2010)

12-Year-Old Boy Scouts Volunteer to Give Women Breast Exams


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 14, 2010)

Too funny!


----------



## Nelg (Jun 15, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> 12-Year-Old Boy Scouts Volunteer to Give Women Breast Exams





Oh... My... God... I think I just lost a lung laughing so hard.


----------



## medicRob (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh My God! I laughed from a good healthy place on this one. Why didn't I ever think of this??  

I am taking this to work with me in the morning.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 23, 2010)

Interestingly, mobile x-ray units do exist in some countries, some of them probably include equipment for mammograms.


----------



## A36 (Jun 28, 2010)

It does exist!


----------

